# Yachting – 27th Rolex Middle Sea Race: Record 74 boats have registered to take part i



## infonote (Jun 27, 2006)

A record 74 boats (the last one yesterday morning) have registered for participation in this year's event which, as usual, promises to be one of the most interesting items in the local annual sporting calendar.

http://www.independent.com.mt/news.asp?newsitemid=40224


----------

